# New Arrival ....ish....



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Had this for a month or so now, bought off Keith, it needed a new bezel and its taken a while to find one, in time I will treat it to a new crystal and crown but its now very wearable and looks great, even Aly likes itso thats a bonus!

Big thanks to Jon for finding the insert for me... 

Bit of a poncy arty farty photo but Ive had a few hours to kill....


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

That do look great


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice one Jason :thumbsup: and well done finding a bezel (I believe they don't grow on trees)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Stanford said:


> Nice one Jason :thumbsup: and well done finding a bezel (I believe they don't grow on trees)


Your not wrong Bob, it took finding a donor watch to get it


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Had this for a month or so now, bought off Keith, it needed a new bezel and its taken a while to find one, in time I will treat it to a new crystal and crown but its now very wearable and looks great, even Aly likes itso thats a bonus!
> 
> Big thanks to Jon for finding the insert for me...
> 
> Bit of a poncy arty farty photo but Ive had a few hours to kill....


Yup...they are beauties (and a personal sickness of mine :lol: )

And you've got it on a great strap (those chronssimos are very comfy!)


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbup: Nice one Jase, mine says hello.










Ideally mine needs a new bezel too but I've never got round to it. Can't justify the expense at the mo.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Excellent, glad you found that bezel....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice addition to your collection Jason :thumbsup:. I need to get one of these. :sadwalk:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Like that a lot, i need an old Omega..


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice J


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mate that looks great on the Di-Modell, am looking forward to seeing it soon :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice Jase B)

A bit small for you though I`d have thought :huh:


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Verry nice... but you need a bracelet on it 

-- Tim


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks for all your comments 

Mac, its 42mm without crown, 46mm with crown..... 

So its just about big enough


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Didn't see this post yesterday :huh:

Well done Jason. Lovely watch, and a great addition to your collection.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Rich....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Very nice Jason


----------

